# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Χρειάζομαι εξαέρωση ή επαγγελματία υδραυλικό;

## invader7

Καλημέρα σε όλους, χρειάζομαι την γνώμη σας σχετικά με την θέρμανση του διαμερίσματος μου, γνωρίζω πως έχουν γίνει εργασίες ανακαίνισης πρόσφατα χωρίς να γνωρίζω αν έχουν επηρεάσει το σύστημα θέρμανσης, παρόλα αυτά το αναφέρω. Ας περάσω στο θέμα.

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ο θόρυβος, έχω ζέστη χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα ή κρύα σώματα, παρόλα αυτά, ανα διαστήματα ακούγεται ένας έντονος θόρυβος τρεχούμενου νερού, σαν "μπουρμπουλήθρες", ενοχλητικό.

Ο λέβητας είναι φυσικού αερίου και απο πάνω του έχει μια αντλία "Sure Pump SP 55/130", ο λέβητας είναι σχεδόν αθόρυβος, η αντλία είναι αυτή που προκαλεί τον θόρυβο. Ο θόρυβος δεν σχετίζεται με την χρήση του νερού απο εμένα, όταν ανοίγω κάποια βρύση δεν ακούγεται κάτι. Η αντλία κάνει θόρυβο ανα διαστήματα πχ ανα 2 ώρες.

Επειδή δεν είμαι ειδικός, υιοθέτησα αυθαίρετα το εξής σενάριο και δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι σωστό:

Θεωρώ *1)* πως η συγκεκριμένη αντλία είναι ο κυκλοφορητής του συστήματος και *2)* πως υπάρχει παγιδευμένος αέρας στο σύστημα.

Απο όσο γνωρίζω τα σώματα ζεσταίνονται μόνο όταν πέφτει η θερμοκρασία στο χώρο και στην συνέχεια κρυώνουν μέχρι να ξανά ενεργοποιηθούν. Τουλάχιστον αυτό γίνεται στο δικό μου σύστημα, συμβαίνει να εχω κρύα σώματα μέσα στην μέρα αλλά όχι κρύο στο σπίτι.

*Άρα θεωρώ πως όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη να ζεσταθούν τα σώματα, ενεργοποιείται η αντλία και ανακυκλώνεται το νερό στα σώματα και λόγο του παγιδευμένου αέρα ακούγεται αυτός ο θόρυβος.*

*3)* Έχει κάποια βάση αυτό που λέω ή είναι άσχετο;

Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω εδώ και την εμπειρία της πρώτης μέρας, το σύστημα είχε πίεση 1bar (κρύο) και μόλις ζεστάθηκε πήγε στο 1.5 όπως ήταν λογικό. Το πρωί ξύπνησα σε παγωμένο σπίτι με πίεση 0.5bar, ο λέβητας δεν δούλευε λόγο χαμηλής πίεσης. Συμπλήρωσα νερό στο κύκλωμα και όλα επανήλθαν. Η πίεση τώρα είναι 1.7 - 1.8bar με ζεστό κύκλωμα, δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω πως έπεσε την πρώτη μέρα αλλά απο οτι φαίνεται δεν έχω διαρροή γιατί θα ξανά έπεφτε.

Την παροχή που πηγαίνει στον αυτόματο πλήρωσης την έχω κλειστή άρα το σύστημα δεν "ρυθμίζεται" αυτόματα. *4)* Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του αυτόματου πλήρωσης αλλά δεν είναι σχετικό με το θέμα, στο δικό μου μυαλό αν "πέφτει" η πίεση σημαίνει οτι έχεις διαρροή και δεν καταλαβάινω τον λόγο που θες να "γεμίζεις" το σύστημα αυτόματα ώστε να διατηρείς την πίεση ψιλά.

Θα ανεβάσω σχετικο βίντεο με τον θόρυβο.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πώς είναι η σύνδεση αντλία και λέβητας με το δίκτυο των σωμάτων;με τριοδη Βάνα;
Πρώτη υποψία μου έρχεται χαμηλή πίεση στα σώματα με την αντλία.

----------

@Vagelis@ (21-02-19)

----------


## nyannaco

Στέλιο, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από τα συμφραζόμενα, έχεις επίτοιχη μονάδα ΦΑ μόνο για το διαμέρισμά σου, σωστά;
Αν ναι, και μόνο η παρουσία εξωτερικού κυκλοφορητή (αυτό που ονομάζεις "αντλία") είναι λίγο περίεργη, δεδομένου ότι οι ατομικές μονάδες ΦΑ έχουν ενσωματωμένο κυκλοφορητή που είναι υπερ-επαρκής για ένα σύνηθες διαμέρισμα. 
Συνεχίζοντας τις εικασίες, αν έχει προστεθεί εξωτερικός κυκλοφορητής χωρίς να χρειάζεται, πιθανότατα γυρίζει τα νερά με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα, δημιουργώντας το θόρυβο.
Για να αρχίζουμε να έχουμε εικόνα και να πάμε παρακάτω, διευκρίνισέ μας:
Μιλάς όντως για ατομική μονάδα που εξυπηρετεί μόνο το δικό σου διαμέρισμα;
Αν ναι, για πόσα τετραγωνικά περίπου μιλάμε; 
Ετος κατασκευής της οικοδομής;
Υπήρχε πριν άλλο σύστημα θέρμανσης (π.χ. κεντρικός λέβητας πετρελαίου); Αν ναι, στη μετατροπή/ ανακαίνιση χρειάστηκε να μπουν νέες σωληνώσεις για τη θέρμαση μέσα στο διαμέρισμα;
Ασ δούμε αυτά, και πάμε μετά παρακάτω.

----------


## invader7

IMG_8432.jpgIMG_8430.jpgIMG_8434.jpgIMG_8426.jpgIMG_8425.jpgIMG_8424.jpg




Ο λέβητας μαζί με την "αντλία" που κάνει τον θόρυβο (το μπλέ πράγμα που εγω συνηθίζω να λέω "κυκλοφορητή" αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως λέγεται έτσι  :Smile:  ).

Στο βίντεο ακούγεται ο θόρυβος που κάνει.

Απο το σημείο που είναι ο λέβητας οι σωλήνες φεύγουνε και πάνε σε μια αποθηκούλα που έχω το μπόιλερ. Εκεί θα δείτε 2 κόκκινα κουτάκια, το ένα (αυτό που είναι ψηλά) πρέπει να είναι αυτό που ελέγχει ο θερμοστάτης και το άλλο (χαλημά) είναι μόνιμα ενεργό και είναι συνδεμένο στην "ροή", η διπλανή σωλήνα είναι η επιστροφή. Φαίνεται και ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης τον οποίο έχω κλειστό.

Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση εξ αρχής είναι η ένωση (ψηλά) της "ροής" με την "επιστροφή", δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τον λόγο που παντρεύονται τα νερά και έτσι δεν το πείραξα, το άφησα ανοιχτό.

Σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις σας:

- Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει τρίοδη βάνα, θα το καταλάβετε εσείς στις φωτογραφίες που παραθέτω
- Ναι είναι μονάδα μόνο για το δικό μου διαμέρισμα
- Το διαμέρισμα είναι περίπου 30-40 τετραγωνικά, με 3 σώματα, 1 μικρό (0.5 χ 0.5), 1 μεσαίο (1 χ 1) και ένα μεγάλο (2κάτι χ 0.5)
- Η πολυκατοικία είναι 10ετίας, όχι δεν είχε πετρέλαιο, βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό οπότε αν είχε προηγούμενη εγκατάσταση θα είχε πάλι αέριο και άν έκαναν κάτι θα έκαναν τις σωληνώσεις απο την αρχή ή θα άλλαξαν μπόιλερ γιατί φαίνεται απείραχτο.

----------


## nyannaco

ΟΚ, τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκα απ'ότι περίμενα, και ειδικά για τέτοιου μεγέθους διαμέρισμα! Σε ποιά χώρα βρίσκεται αυτό; Ρωτάω γιατί στο ταπεινό Ελλαδιστάν χρησιμοποιούμε επίτοιχες μονάδες "όλα σε ένα", που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα χρειαζόταν ούτε boiler και το δίκτυό του (παράγουν ζεστό νερό χρήσης συνεχούς ροής), ούτε εξωτερικό δοχείο διαστολής και κυκλοφορητής, ούτε ηλεκτροβάνες (τα δύο κουτιά με τα καλώδια πάνω στους σωλήνες που έχεις επισημάνει στις φωτογραφίες). 
Ο θόρυβος ακούγεται από τον κυκλοφορητή, ή διάχυτος στο χώρο; 
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, μπορεί να θέλει εξαέρωση ο ίδιος ο κυκλοφορητής. 
Στη δεύτερη, ενδέχεται να έχει να κάνει με κακή κατασκευή του δικτύου. Αν βλέπω σωστά, οι σωλήνες ανεβαίνουν στο ταβάνι, να υποθέσω ότι οδεύουν οριζόντια σε αυτό το ύψος, και κατεβαίνουν στις θέσεις των σωμάτων; Αν ναι (το λεγόμενο σύστημα ομπρέλλα) θέλει πολύ προσεκτική κατασκευή με αυτόματα εξαεριστικά στις γωνίες, αλλιώς κράταει αέρα στους οριζόντιους κλάδους.
Μπορείς να εντοπίσεις την πηγή του θορύβου;

----------


## invader7

Βρίσκομαι στην Ιρλανδία. Ο θόρυβος έρχεται αποκλειστικά απο τον κυκλοφορητή και  όπως πολύ σωστά είπες, οι σωλήνες ανεβαίνουν ταβάνι (γυψοσανίδα) και πάνε οριζόντια  σε άλλο δωμάτιο και ξανα κατεβαίνουν, φαντάσου τις 2 φωτογραφίες σαν 2 διπλανά δωμάτια, ανεβαίνουν απο τον λέβητα και κατεβαίνουν στο μπόιλερ.

Στα  σώματα δεν γνωρίζω πως φτάνουν γιατί δεν φαίνεται κάτι, βγαίνουν οι  σωλήνες μέσα απο τον τοίχο (γυψοσανίδα) χαμηλά στο ύψος που τελειώνει το σώμα, δεν βλέπω  την διαδρομή της σωλήνας αλλά υποθέτω πως έρχονται απο ψηλά απο το ταβάνι σε κάθε δωμάτιο και καταλλήγουν στο σώμα.

Όλο το σύστημα είναι αθόρυβο, ακόμα και ο λέβητας, μόνο ο κυκλοφορητής κάνει αυτόν τον πολύ ενοχλητικό θόρυβο, πιστέψτε με ... είναι έντονο  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν πρέπει να είναι "υδραυλικός" θόρυβος αυτός.πανω στον κυκλοφορητή έχει ένα διακοπτακι.πειραξε το λίγο να δεις αν αλλάξει ο θόρυβος.εκειψκαποιος τεχνικός δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.diynot.com/diy/threads/n...eating.312731/
https://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/show...p?t=2056914369

----------


## invader7

Χμμ.. τι μπορεί να είναι εκτός απο υδραυλικός; πάει το μυαλό σου σε αυτό που λέει ο Κυριακίδης; μηχανικό θέμα ενος φθηνού κυκλοφορητή; Έχει υδραυλικούς, απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω γιατί αν ήτανε μια απλή εξαέρωση θα μπορούσα να το κάνω μονος μου.

----------


## nyannaco

Για αρχή άκου τη συμβουλή του Βασίλη, και κάνε μια εύκολη και ανέξοδη δοκιμή: δες σε ποιά ταχύτητα είναι ο κυκλοφορητής και αν δεν είναι στη μικρότερη, κατέβασέ τον μία να δεις τί θα γίνει. Αν μειωθέι ικανοποιητικά ο θόρυβος, παρακολούθησε μετά τα σώματα να βεβαιωθείς ότι εξακολουθούν όλα να θερμαίνονται καλά (και στις κάτω γωνίες).

----------


## invader7

Καλησπέρα παιδια, όντως εχει ενα διακόπτη με 3 επιλογές. Ειναι τέρμα δεξιά τωρα, επειδή δεν εχω πρόσβαση (ειναι πολυ κοντα στον τοίχο) φανταζομαι ότι ειναι τέρμα. Στην μεση μειώνετε ελάχιστα και στην πρώτη σκάλα γινεται αθόρυβο (ελπίζω να μην ηταν τυχαιο). Δεν το κράτησα πολυ ωρα στο χαμηλό για να εχω πλήρη εικόνα αν φτιάχνει το προβλημα γιατι επρεπε να φύγω. Θα το αφήσω οταν γυρισω και θα το παρακολουθήσω.

σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλές θα επανέλθω.

----------


## Gregpro

> Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω εδώ και την εμπειρία της πρώτης μέρας, το σύστημα είχε πίεση 1bar (κρύο) και μόλις ζεστάθηκε πήγε στο 1.5 όπως ήταν λογικό. Το πρωί ξύπνησα σε παγωμένο σπίτι με πίεση 0.5bar, ο λέβητας δεν δούλευε λόγο χαμηλής πίεσης. Συμπλήρωσα νερό στο κύκλωμα και όλα επανήλθαν. Η πίεση τώρα είναι 1.7 - 1.8bar με ζεστό κύκλωμα, δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω πως έπεσε την πρώτη μέρα αλλά απο οτι φαίνεται δεν έχω διαρροή γιατί θα ξανά έπεφτε.


Πιστεύω  ότι  τρύπησε  το  δοχείο  διαστολής. Τη  στιγμή  που  τρύπησε  γέμισε  με  νερό  και  η  πίεση  έπεσε. Όταν  συμπλήρωσες  νερό, δεν  έχασε  ξανά, άρα  δεν  υπάρχει  διαρροή  στην  εγκατάσταση. Οι  φυσαλίδες  στην  εγκατάσταση  οφείλονται  στο  τρύπιο  δοχείο. Είναι  κλασικά  συμπτώματα  τρύπιου  ή  ξεφούσκωτου  δοχείου  αυτά  που  περιγράφεις. Κάνε  το  παρακάτω  τεστ: Πάτα  τη  βαλβίδα  του  δοχείου  (είναι  ίδια  με  τη  βαλβίδα  που  έχουν  τα  λάστιχα  του  αυτοκινήτου.) Εάν  βγάλει  νερό  είναι  τρύπιο, εάν  βγάλει  μόνο  αέρα  δεν  είναι  τρύπιο, αλλά  πιθανότατα  θα  χρειάζεται  συμπλήρωση  αέρα.

----------


## invader7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση Gregpro, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα επανέλθω. 

Μετά απο 1.5 με 2 μέρες με χαμηλωμένη ένταση στον κυκλοφορητή μπορώ να πω πως το πρόβλημα περιορίστηκε αρκετά, ο θόρυβος έγινε πιο σπάνιος με μικρότερη διάρκεια (10 λεπτά, ενώ πριν κρατούσε 30-40 λεπτά) και πιο ήπια ένταση, παρόλα αυτά παραμένει και ενώ την πρώτη μέρα (με χαμηλωμένη ένταση) ήταν σαν να εξαφανίστηκε, σταδιακά άρχισε να επιδεινώνεται και μεγάλωσε σε διάρκεια και ένταση.

Την πρώτη μέρα μετά την αλλαγή στην σκάλα 1 έκανε 1 με 1.5 λεπτό σχεδόν αθόρυβο ήχο και σήμερα κάνει 10 λεπτά λίγο πιο έντονο ήχο.

Σαφώς είναι καλύτερα στην σκάλα 1 απο ότι στην 3, αλλά σήμερα είναι χειρότερα απο την πρώτη μέρα που χαμήλωσα την ένταση στην σκάλα 1. Είναι υποφερτό πλέον για να μπορέσεις να χαλαρώσεις αλλά δεν παύει να είναι παράξενο και δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω τι ήχος είναι, δίνει την εντύπωση πως υπάρχει αέρας μέσα αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να ακούγεται το νερό τόσο έντονα, δεν είναι μηχανικός θόρυβος (πχ χαλασμένος κυκλοφορητής) είναι ήχος ροής και σε ένα συμπληρωμένο κύκλωμα νερού δεν γίνεται να ακούς το νερο να "τρέχει".

Θα προσπαθήσω να προσέξω πότε ξεκινάει, μήπως σχετίζεται με την "εντολή" ανοίγματος του κυκλοφορητή απο τον θερμοστάτη, γιατί όταν αρχίζει να ακούγεται ο ήχος παρατήρησα πως μετά απο λίγη ώρα ζεσταίνονται τα σώματα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## invader7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, έκανα τον έλεγχο και βγαίνει αέρας απο το δοχείο  διαστολής, άρα αυτό είναι μια χαρά. Ο θόρυβος επανήλθε σε διάρκεια,  υπάρχουν στιγμές μέσα στην μέρα που μπορεί να το κάνει για 1 ώρα  συνεχόμενα... απλά είναι λίγο πιο ομαλός απο την προηγούμενη κατάσταση  όπου ήταν σαν να είχα ένα "κύμα" να σκάει στα πόδια μου.

Παρατήρησα  πως ο λέβητας ξεκινάει και σταματάει συχνά, ανάβει για 1 λεπτό και  σβήνει πάλι και μετά αρχίζει ο θόρυβος. Ο θόρυβος ξεκινάει πάντα μετά  την έναρξη του λέβητα και συνεχίζεται.

Διάβασα σε ένα αγγλικό  φόρουμ έναν τύπο που είχε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και έλεγε πως ο λέβητας  ανοιγοκλείνει επειδή υπάρχει αέρας στο σύστημα και είναι συχνό στου  λέβητες αερίου να σβήνουν όταν υπάρχει αέρας.

Επίσης βρήκα αυτό σε άλλο φόρουμ και είναι ακριβώς ο ήχος που έχω και εγώ (00:40 δευτερόλεπτο)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί καμιά τρύπα σε μπόιλερ? (όχι δοχείο διαστολής ) (στο 1ο ποστ αναφέρεις έκλεισες την βάνα πλήρωσης και κακός?)

----------


## invader7

Ναι την έκλεισα, η πίεση παραμένει σταθερή (ανεβαίνει στο 2 όταν δουλέψει ο λέβητας και πέφτει στο 1.6 με 1.7 τις υπόλοιπες ώρες), μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις την χρήση της σε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα γιατί δεν το κατέχω. Εννοώ εφόσον το κύκλωμα είναι κλειστό και δεν χάνει απο πουθενά ποιο είναι το νόημα της αυτόματης πλήρωσης;

Το μπόιλερ είναι καινούργιο ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται, αν έχει κάποια τρύπα θα είναι απο τα λιγότερο πιθανά σενάρια φαντάζομαι.

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Gregpro

Το  νόημα  της  αυτόματης  πλήρωσης  είναι  να  συμπληρωθεί  νερό  εάν  κάποιος  κάνει  εξαέρωση, ώστε  να  μη  μείνει  ο  λέβητας  χωρίς  νερό. Βέβαια, οι  επίτοιχοι  λέβητες  αερίου  έχουν  σύστημα  προστασίας  και  σβήνουν  σε  περίπτωση  έλλειψης  νερού, οπότε  η  πλήρωση  γίνεται  χειροκίνητα. Όπως  είπες, υπάρχει  αέρας  στο  σύστημα, ο  οποίος  από  κάπου  μπήκε. Το  δοχείο  διαστολής  είναι  οκ  όπως  είπες, αλλά  υπάρχουν   άλλες  2  πιθανές  περιπτώσεις: Επειδή  λες  ότι  η  πίεση  έπεσε  την  πρώτη  φορά  και  από  τότε  παρέμεινε  σταθερή, υποθέτω  ότι  τότε  έγινε  η  διαρροή  και  μπήκε  ο  αέρας. Είτε  υπάρχει  δεύτερο  δοχείο  διαστολής  μέσα  στο  λέβητα  και  τρύπησε  αυτό, είτε  το  δοχείο  που  έλεγξες    χρειάζεται  συμπλήρωση  αέρα. Συμβαίνει  να  ακούγεται  αέρας  στα  σώματα  όταν  είναι  ξεφούσκωτο  το  δοχείο, αλλά  επειδή  σε  εσένα  συνέβη  απότομα  και  με  τη  μία, υποψιάζομαι  ότι  υπάρχει  δεύτερο  τρύπιο  δοχείο  (το  έχω  δει  με  τα  μάτια  μου  τέτοιο  περιστατικό.) Διαρροή  δεν  έχεις, γιατί  όπως  είπες  η  πίεση  δεν  ξαναέπεσε. Μία  εξαέρωση  στον  κυκλοφορητή  θα  μας  δείξει  εάν  ο  θόρυβος  προέρχεται  από  αυτόν  ή  από  την  εγκατάσταση.

----------


## invader7

Ναι το καταλαβαίνω πως αν κάνεις εξαέρωση πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις, αλλά  αν δεν κάνεις τότε τι νόημα έχει ο αυτόματος, πως θα χαθεί το νερό, εγω  δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα και ο φίλος Κυριακίδης με συμβουλεύει να την ανοίξω,  φυσικά και δεν το αμφισβητώ γιατί δεν έχω κάποια σχετική γνώση απλά  προσπαθώ να μάθω 1-2 πράγματα.

Ο λέβητας έσβησε την πρώτη φορά  και δεν ξανα ξεκίνησε γιατί έπεσε η πίεση πολύ χαμηλά αλλά αυτό δεν ξανά  συνέβει απο τότε που συμπλήρωσα, τώρα σβήνει και ανάβει ξανά για  σύντομο διάστημα, πχ 1 λεπτό (μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό) και λεω μήπως  σχετίζεται με τον αέρα.

Ο θόρυβος ακούγεται μόνο στο σημείο που  βρίσκεται ο κυκλοφορητής και όχι στα σώματα, πάνω απο τον λέβητα και  ακριβώς μέσα απο τον κυκλοφορητή.

Είπες την μαγική λέξη τώρα  χααχχαχ, ήταν η επόμενη ερώτηση μου αυτή: "εξαέρωση  στον  κυκλοφορητή",  εγώ σκόπευα να κάνω μια απλή εξαέρωση στα σώματα, χρειάζονται και τα 2;  Η εξαέρωση στον κυκλοφορητή γίνεται απο την μεγάλη στρόγγυλη βίδα πάνω  στον κυκλοφορητή ή απο την βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης που έχει απο δίπλα  συνδεμένη στο κύκλωμα;

----------


## Gregpro

Ναι, από  τη  μεγάλη  στρόγγυλη  βίδα. Δεν  την  ξεβιδώνεις  τελείως, μόλις  αρχίσει  να  τρέχει  νερό  την  ξαναβιδώνεις. Μην  τη  σφίξεις  πολύ, γιατί  θα  φρενάρει  ο  άξονας. Κάνε  πρώτα  εξαέρωση  στα  σώματα. Η  εξαέρωση  του  κυκλοφορητή  και  των  σωμάτων  να  γίνει  πρώτα  σε  κρύο  κύκλωμα  και  ύστερα  με  αυτόν  σε  λειτουργία.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Και να τρυπήσει το δοχείο η πίεση δεν θα  αλλάξει καθώς νερό και αέρας θα βρίσκονται  στην ίδια αναλογία.
Με τον καιρό θα μεταβληθεί αυτό και πάλι δύσκολα διότι στα περισσότερα συστήματα η σύνδεση γίνεται από κατω και ο αέρας εγκλωβίζεται.
Τον κυκλοφορητή τσάμπα θα τον εξαερωσεις αφού κυκλοφορεί(ζεσταίνει ) το νερό.
Να κάνεις εξαέρωση στα υψηλότερα σημεία του κυκλώματος σου.στις σωληνώσεις.

----------

vasilisd (26-02-19)

----------


## invader7

"Να κάνεις εξαέρωση στα υψηλότερα σημεία του κυκλώματος σου.στις σωληνώσεις."

στην πρώτη σελίδα έχω φωτογραφίες και φαίνεται δίπλα στην ηλεκτροβάνα η "βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης";;; (έτσι λέγεται ; ένα κυλινδρικό πράγμα που είναι το υψηλότερο σημείο και μάλλον για αυτο υπάρχει εκεί πάνω. Το κακό είναι πως δεν είναι προσβάσιμο απο εμένα, δεν έχω σκάλα και θα χρειαστώ επαγγελματία. 

Με την λογική ότι το νερό "γυρνάει" θα υπάρξει στιγμή που θα μπορώ να βγάλω τον αέρα απο τα σώματα ή θα είναι πάντα "εγκλοβισμένος" στο υψηλότερο σημείο του κυκλώματος και άρα θα πρέπει να κάνω εξαέρωση απο εκεί;

----------


## nyannaco

> Με την λογική ότι το νερό "γυρνάει" θα υπάρξει στιγμή που θα μπορώ να βγάλω τον αέρα απο τα σώματα ή θα είναι πάντα "εγκλοβισμένος" στο υψηλότερο σημείο του κυκλώματος και άρα θα πρέπει να κάνω εξαέρωση απο εκεί;


Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η αχίλλειος πτέρνα του συστήματος ομπρέλλα, μαζεύει αέρα στα ψηλότερα σημεία που σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι οι επάνω γωνίες του δικτύου. Αν λοιπόν δεν έχουν τοποθετηθεί αυτόματα εξαεριστικά εκεί, ή αν υπάρχουν αλλά είναι κολλημένα ή ταπωμένα, αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα. Από τις φωτογραφίες σου δεν φαίνεται κατά πόσο είναι επισκέψιμο το δίκτυο εκεί πάνω, γαι έλεγχο.

----------

vasilisd (26-02-19)

----------


## Gregpro

> Και να τρυπήσει το δοχείο η πίεση δεν θα  αλλάξει καθώς νερό και αέρας θα βρίσκονται  στην ίδια αναλογία.
> *Με τον καιρό θα μεταβληθεί αυτό και πάλι δύσκολα διότι στα περισσότερα συστήματα η σύνδεση γίνεται από κατω και ο αέρας εγκλωβίζεται.
> Τον κυκλοφορητή τσάμπα θα τον εξαερωσεις αφού κυκλοφορεί(ζεσταίνει ) το νερό.*
> Να κάνεις εξαέρωση στα υψηλότερα σημεία του κυκλώματος σου.στις σωληνώσεις.


Στη  φωτογραφία  το  δοχείο  είναι  συνδεδεμένο  οριζόντια, γι'αυτό  και  έκανα  αυτή  την  υπόθεση. Επίσης  μου  έχει  τύχει  κυκλοφορητής  να  λειτουργεί  έστω  και  με  εγκλωβισμένο  αέρα. Σωστό  και  αυτό  που  λέει  ο  nyannaco  για  τον  εγκλωβισμένο  αέρα, από  μακριά  όμως  δεν  μπορούμε  να  ξέρουμε  αν  υπάρχουν  εξαεριστικά  στην  εγκατάσταση. Αυτό  που  μου  έκανε  εντύπωση  και  με  οδήγησε  στις  παραπάνω  υποθέσεις, είναι  που  ο  νηματοθέτης  ανέφερε  πτώση  πίεσης  όταν  ξεκίνησε  το  πρόβλημα, και  στη  συνέχεια  σταθερή  πίεση. Πού  πήγε  το  χαμένο  νερό  κατά  τη  γνώμη  σας;

----------


## vasilisd

> Πιστεύω  ότι  τρύπησε  το  δοχείο  διαστολής. Τη  στιγμή  που  τρύπησε  γέμισε  με  νερό  και  η  πίεση  έπεσε. Όταν  συμπλήρωσες  νερό, δεν  έχασε  ξανά, άρα  δεν  υπάρχει  διαρροή  στην  εγκατάσταση. Οι  φυσαλίδες  στην  εγκατάσταση  οφείλονται  στο  τρύπιο  δοχείο. Είναι  κλασικά  συμπτώματα  τρύπιου  ή  ξεφούσκωτου  δοχείου  αυτά  που  περιγράφεις. Κάνε  το  παρακάτω  τεστ: Πάτα  τη  βαλβίδα  του  δοχείου  (είναι  ίδια  με  τη  βαλβίδα  που  έχουν  τα  λάστιχα  του  αυτοκινήτου.) Εάν  βγάλει  νερό  είναι  τρύπιο, εάν  βγάλει  μόνο  αέρα  δεν  είναι  τρύπιο, αλλά  πιθανότατα  θα  χρειάζεται  συμπλήρωση  αέρα.


Μακάρι το δοχείο διαστολής να ήταν η λύση για όλα τα προβλήματα των θερμάνσεων, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι.
Η δουλειά του δοχείου διαστολής είναι να παραλαμβάνει τον επιπλέον όγκο του νερού που αυξάνεται κατά την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας, ώστε να μην καταπονείται το υδραυλικό δίκτυο-σώματα-λέβητας. 
Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή του νηματοθέτη πρόκειται για σύστημα "ομπρέλα", δίκτυο δηλαδή που ξεκινάει απο τον λέβητα και ανεβαίνει σε ένα χ ύψος, και έπειτα ακολουθεί καθοδική πορεία προς τα σώματα. Σε εκείνο το υψηλότερο σημείο μπαίνουν αυτόματα εξαεριστικα δικτύου, που σκοπός τους είναι να απεγκλωβίζουν τον αέρα που συγκεντρώνεται στο δίκτυο. Όταν αυτά χαλάσουν (κολλάνε και δεν εξαερώνουν αυτόματα) κάποια στιγμή εγκλωβίζεται αέρας. 
Έλεγχος λοιπόν του δικτύου για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------

vasilimertzani (01-03-19)

----------


## Gregpro

> Μακάρι το δοχείο διαστολής να ήταν η λύση για όλα τα προβλήματα των θερμάνσεων, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι.
> Η δουλειά του δοχείου διαστολής είναι να παραλαμβάνει τον επιπλέον όγκο του νερού που αυξάνεται κατά την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας, ώστε να μην καταπονείται το υδραυλικό δίκτυο-σώματα-λέβητας. 
> Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή του νηματοθέτη πρόκειται για σύστημα "ομπρέλα", δίκτυο δηλαδή που ξεκινάει απο τον λέβητα και ανεβαίνει σε ένα χ ύψος, και έπειτα ακολουθεί καθοδική πορεία προς τα σώματα. Σε εκείνο το υψηλότερο σημείο μπαίνουν αυτόματα εξαεριστικα δικτύου, που σκοπός τους είναι να απεγκλωβίζουν τον αέρα που συγκεντρώνεται στο δίκτυο. Όταν αυτά χαλάσουν (κολλάνε και δεν εξαερώνουν αυτόματα) κάποια στιγμή εγκλωβίζεται αέρας. 
> Έλεγχος λοιπόν του δικτύου για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.


1. Ποτέ  δεν  είπα  ότι  το  δοχείο  διαστολής  είναι  η  λύση  για  όλα  τα  προβλήματα.
2. Είπα  ότι  συμφωνώ  για  τα  εξαεριστικά, απλά  δεν  βλέπω  αν  υπάρχουν.
3. Ο  ρόλος  του δοχείου  δεν  είναι  μόνο  να  παραλαμβάνει  τη  διαστολή. Το  δοχείο  δημιουργεί  την  απραίτητη  πίεση  στο  κλειστό  κύκλωμα, ώστα  να  κυκλοφορήσει  σωστά  το  νερό.

----------


## invader7

Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω το αυτόματο εξαεριστικό υπάρχει (τέρμα δεξιά), δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο δουλεύει και κατά πόσο μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω με κάποιο τρόπο.

Πολύ σωστά περιγράφετε το σύστημα, υπάρχει επιτοίχιος λέβητας αερίου όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες στην πρώτη σελίδα, αμέσως μετά με κατεύθυνση προς το ταβάνι υπάρχει κυκλοφορητής με αυτόματο εξαεριστικό. Απο εκείνο το σημείο οι σωλήνες πηγαίνουν ευθεία σε οριζόντια κατεύθυνση και κατεβαίνουν στην αποθήκη όπου βρίσκεται το μπόιλερ και στο κάθε δωμάτιο σε κάθε σώμα.

 Σύμφωνα με αυτά που καταλαβαίνω ο μόνος τρόπος για να γίνει εξαέρωση είναι εκεί ψηλά, στα σώματα δεν πρόκειται να βρω αέρα ποτέ γιατί ο αέρας θα είναι πάντα στο πιο ψηλό σημείο. Όσο και να κυκλοφορεί το νερό ο αέρας δεν θα κυκλοφορήσει ποτέ, άρα αν είναι χαλασμένο το εξαεριστικό θα χρειαστώ επαγγελματία. 

Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να αδειάσω όλο το σύστημα απο κάπου χαμηλά και να το ξανά γεμίσω, πράγμα που με τρομάζει και μόνο στην σκέψη άρα πάλι καταλήγω πως θα χρειαστώ επαγγελματία.

image1.jpgimage2.jpg

----------


## Gregpro

Όντως, αυτό  εκεί  είναι  αυτόματο  εξαεριστικό. Αλλά  βλέπω  ότι  η  εγκατάσταση  συνεχίζει  και  πιο  ψηλά. *Αν  δεν  υπάρχει  άλλο  εξαεριστικό  ψηλότερα, ο  αέρας  έχει  παγιδευτεί.* Ακόμα  και  αυτό  το  εξαεριστικό  στη  φωτογραφία  μπορεί  να  έχει  κολλήσει  ή  να  είναι  καπακωμένο  (στη  φωτογραφία  φαίνεται  ένα  κόκκινο  πλαστικό  σαν  καπάκι.) Χρειάζεσαι  υδραυλικό για  να  επιθεωρήσει  όλη  την  εγκατάσταση. Κανείς  άλλος  όμως  εδώ  μέσα  δεν  αναρωτήθηκε  που  πήγε  το  νερό  που  χάθηκε  στην  αρχή; Όταν  έπεσε  η  πίεση;

----------

vasilimertzani (01-03-19)

----------


## vasilisd

> 1. Ποτέ  δεν  είπα  ότι  το  δοχείο  διαστολής  είναι  η  λύση  για  όλα  τα  προβλήματα.
> 2. Είπα  ότι  συμφωνώ  για  τα  εξαεριστικά, απλά  δεν  βλέπω  αν  υπάρχουν.
> 3. Ο  ρόλος  του δοχείου  δεν  είναι  μόνο  να  παραλαμβάνει  τη  διαστολή. Το  δοχείο  δημιουργεί  την  απραίτητη  πίεση  στο  κλειστό  κύκλωμα, ώστα  να  κυκλοφορήσει  σωστά  το  νερό.


 Ο μόνος ρόλος του δοχείου είναι αυτός που περιέγραψα στο #24. Η απαραίτητη πίεση που λες καθορίζεται από τον αυτόματο πλήρωσης. Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες δεν θα υφίσταντο συστήματα θέρμανσης με ανοικτό δοχείο διαστολής. 
Στέλιο ακόμη και αν αδειάσεις όλο το δίκτυο δε θα λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου. Ο αέρας πάλι κατά την πλήρωση της εγκατάστασης θα εγκλωβιστεί στο ψηλότερο σημείο, εφόσον μιλάμε για προβληματικά αυτόματα εξαεριστικά. Κάλεσε επαγγελματία.

----------

vasilimertzani (01-03-19)

----------


## Gregpro

> Ο μόνος ρόλος του δοχείου είναι αυτός που περιέγραψα στο #24. *Η απαραίτητη πίεση που λες καθορίζεται από τον αυτόματο πλήρωσης.* Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες δεν θα υφίσταντο συστήματα θέρμανσης με ανοικτό δοχείο διαστολής. 
> Στέλιο ακόμη και αν αδειάσεις όλο το δίκτυο δε θα λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου. Ο αέρας πάλι κατά την πλήρωση της εγκατάστασης θα εγκλωβιστεί στο ψηλότερο σημείο, εφόσον μιλάμε για προβληματικά αυτόματα εξαεριστικά. Κάλεσε επαγγελματία.


Σοβαρά  μιλάς  τώρα  ή  κάνεις  πλάκα;;;  Αν  σε  μια  εγκατάσταση  αφαιρέσεις  το  δοχείο  και  ταπώσεις  το  σωλήνα  που  ήταν  συνδεδεμένο, το  μανόμετρο  θα  δείχνει  κανονική  πίεση  π.χ.  2  bar  επειδή  υπάρχει  ο  αυτόματος. Ξέρεις  τι  θα  συμβεί  αν  πας  και  ανοίξεις  μια  βάνα  ή  ένα  εξαεριστικό, έχοντας  κλείσει  τον  αυτόματο; Το  μανόμετρο  θα  μηδενίσει  σε  κλάσματα  δευτερολέπτου. Αν  κάνεις  το  ίδιο  με  το  δοχείο  συνδεδεμένο, θα  δεις  ότι  η  πίεση  θα  πέφτει  σιγά-σιγά, γιατί  το  δοχείο  θα  έχει  αποθηκευμένο  νερό  και  η  σαμπρέλα  θα  το  πιέζει.

----------


## Gregpro

> Ο μόνος ρόλος του δοχείου είναι αυτός που περιέγραψα στο #24. Η απαραίτητη πίεση που λες καθορίζεται από τον αυτόματο πλήρωσης. *Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες δεν θα υφίσταντο συστήματα θέρμανσης με ανοικτό δοχείο διαστολής.* 
> Στέλιο ακόμη και αν αδειάσεις όλο το δίκτυο δε θα λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου. Ο αέρας πάλι κατά την πλήρωση της εγκατάστασης θα εγκλωβιστεί στο ψηλότερο σημείο, εφόσον μιλάμε για προβληματικά αυτόματα εξαεριστικά. Κάλεσε επαγγελματία.


Το  είπες  μόνος  σου. Την  πίεση  στο ανοικτό  σύστημα  τη  δημιουργεί  το  ανοικτό  δοχείο, λόγω  του  νερού  που  περιέχει. Το  ίδιο  γίνεται  και  στο  κλειστό  σύστημα, μόνο  που  εκεί  την  πίεση  τη  δημιουργεί  ο  αέρας  του  κλειστού  δοχείου, ο  οποίος  πιέζει  τη  σαμπρέλα  η  οποία  πιέζει  το  νερό. Άλλη  φορά  να  σκέφτεσαι  λίγο  πριν  γράψεις  και  να  μη  δείχνεις  τόσο  σίγουρος  για  κάτι, ενώ  κάνεις  λάθος.

----------


## invader7

Απο τις πρώτες μου απορίες ήταν... πως είναι δυνατόν να έπεσε η πίεση κατά 1 bar μέσα σε ένα βράδυ. Σκέφτηκα οτι έχασα νερό.

Συμπλήρωσα στο σύστημα για να ξεκινήσει ο λέβητας και σκέφτηκα πως αν είναι διαρροή θα ξανά χάσω. Αφού δεν έχασα, στο δικό μου μυαλό σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει διαρροή, αλλά δεν ξέρω που πήγε το νερό/πίεση!

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήταν παγιδευμένος αέρας επειδή η εγκατάσταση είναι νεα και να έφυγε απο το αυτόματο εξαεριστικό μόλις δούλεψε το σύστημα για λίγες ώρες;

Τώρα που έχω σταθερή πίεση, μπορώ να δοκιμάσω το αυτόματο  εξαεριστικό κάπως; Ναι η εγκατάσταση συνεχίζει 4-5 εκατοστά πιο πάνω και απο εκεί πάει οριζόντια, ο αέρας ακούγεται πιο κάτω, στον κυκλοφορητή αμέσως μετά τον λέβητα και όχι στις σωλήνες που βρίσκονται πάνω απο την ψευδοροφή (δηλαδή στο υψηλότερο σημείο) και εχθές για πρώτη φορά άκουσα παρόμοιο θόρυβο για 1 στιγμή σε ένα σώμα.

----------


## vasilisd

> Το  είπες  μόνος  σου. Την  πίεση  στο ανοικτό  σύστημα  τη  δημιουργεί  το  ανοικτό  δοχείο, λόγω  του  νερού  που  περιέχει. Το  ίδιο  γίνεται  και  στο  κλειστό  σύστημα, μόνο  που  εκεί  την  πίεση  τη  δημιουργεί  ο  αέρας  του  κλειστού  δοχείου, ο  οποίος  πιέζει  τη  σαμπρέλα  η  οποία  πιέζει  το  νερό. Άλλη  φορά  να  σκέφτεσαι  λίγο  πριν  γράψεις  και  να  μη  δείχνεις  τόσο  σίγουρος  για  κάτι, ενώ  κάνεις  λάθος.


Έχεις μπερδευτεί λίγο, ή είσαι παντελώς άσχετος.. 
Το δοχείο διαστολής είπαμε τι κάνει, παραλαμβάνει τις διαστολές. Αλλά μιας και δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ σίγουρος, πάρε και ένα link http://www.monachos.gr/forum/content...83%CE%B7%CF%82..
Αν σε ένα σύστημα έχεις νερό ακόμη και με τρύπια μεμβράνη στο δοχείο, αυτό που θα αλλάξει κατά την λειτουργία του λέβητα είναι η πίεση στο κύκλωμα προς τα πάνω πάντα λόγο της αύξησης του όγκου του νερού. Αν πχ έχεις 1,5 atm θα πάει 2,5 atm ή και περισσότερο. Υποθετικά μιλάω, μιας και όλα εξαρτώνται από την χωρητικότητα του δικτύου, σωμάτων, λέβητα. 
Όταν έχεις αέρα στην μεμβράνη του δοχείου, και εφόσον ο αέρας του δοχείου είναι στην σωστή πίεση, η μεταβολή της πίεσης της εγκατάστασης κατά την λειτουργία του λέβητα θα είναι 0,3 - 0,5 atm.
Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος του δοχείου. Τώρα το παράδειγμα που λες με τον κλειστό αυτόματο πλήρωσης, δε το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί να κλείσεις τον αυτόματο και γιατί να ανοίξεις τάπα;

----------


## vasilisd

> Απο τις πρώτες μου απορίες ήταν... πως είναι δυνατόν να έπεσε η πίεση κατά 1 bar μέσα σε ένα βράδυ. Σκέφτηκα οτι έχασα νερό.
> 
> Συμπλήρωσα στο σύστημα για να ξεκινήσει ο λέβητας και σκέφτηκα πως αν είναι διαρροή θα ξανά χάσω. Αφού δεν έχασα, στο δικό μου μυαλό σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει διαρροή, αλλά δεν ξέρω που πήγε το νερό/πίεση!
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήταν παγιδευμένος αέρας επειδή η εγκατάσταση είναι νεα και να έφυγε απο το αυτόματο εξαεριστικό μόλις δούλεψε το σύστημα για λίγες ώρες;
> 
> Τώρα που έχω σταθερή πίεση, μπορώ να δοκιμάσω το αυτόματο  εξαεριστικό κάπως; Ναι η εγκατάσταση συνεχίζει 4-5 εκατοστά πιο πάνω και απο εκεί πάει οριζόντια, ο αέρας ακούγεται πιο κάτω, στον κυκλοφορητή αμέσως μετά τον λέβητα και όχι στις σωλήνες που βρίσκονται πάνω απο την ψευδοροφή (δηλαδή στο υψηλότερο σημείο) και εχθές για πρώτη φορά άκουσα παρόμοιο θόρυβο για 1 στιγμή σε ένα σώμα.


Η πτώση πίεσης που αναφέρεις ενδεχομένως να οφείλεται σε εγκλωβισμένο αέρα που απελευθερώθηκε απο αυτόματο εξαεριστικό.
Εφόσον η εγκατάσταση όπως λες είναι νέα, γιατί δεν καλείς το συνεργείο που την έφτιαξε και να τους αναθέσεις το πρόβλημα; Είναι υποχρέωσή τους να αποκαταστήσουν την όποια βλάβη ή κακοτεχνία υπάρχει.

----------


## invader7

Εκεί καταλλήγω και γω οτι έφυγε απο το αυτόματο εξαεριστικό, και όταν γέμισα ίσως να μπήκε επιπλέον αέρας, αυτός που ακούω τώρα, αλλά είναι περίεργο που δεν φεύγει πλέον. Μπορεί να ελεγχεί το εξαεριστικό με κάποιον τρόπο;

Θα καλέσω το συνεργείο. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Δεν το  έκανα εξ αρχής γιατί σκέφτηκα πως θα είνα κάτι απλό, αλλά είναι πέρα απο  τα χωράφια μου! Σας ευχαριστώ. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!

----------

mikemtb73 (02-03-19)

----------


## invader7

Εχθές παρατήρησα πως το μεγάλο σώμα στο σπίτι παραμένει κρύο (τόσες  μέρες είχα τον κυκλοφορητή στην χαμηλότερη σκάλα) χθες τον είχα όλη μέρα  στην 2η και πάλι παρέμεινε κρυο ενώ τα 2 μικρότερα είναι πολύ ζεστά.

Το  βράδυ πριν πάω για ύπνο τον γύρισα στην 3η σκάλα για να δω αν θα ξανά  ζεσταθεί το μεγάλο σώμα. Μετά απο λίγη ώρα άκουσα ένα απο τα σώματα (το  πιο κοντινό στον κυκλοφορητή) να κάνει τον θόρυβο που μέχρι τώρα έκανε ο  κυκλοφορητής, δηλαδή τις μπουρμπουλύθρες. Ο κυκλοφορητής ως δια μαγείας  δεν ξανά ακούστηκε απο εχθές και το μεγάλο σώμα άρχισε να ζεσταίνεται  και πάλι.

Δεν πιστεύω πως λύθηκε το πρόβλημα μου, αλλά νομίζω πως  πλέον φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι υπάρχει αέρας και ότι "ταξιδεύει" στο  κύκλωμα μου!

----------


## Gregpro

> Έχεις μπερδευτεί λίγο, ή είσαι παντελώς άσχετος..


Δεν  το  σχολιάζω  αυτό, για  να  μην  τσακωθούμε. Τόσα  χρόνια  στο  forum  δεν  έχω  μαλώσει  με  κανέναν. Δεν  με  ξέρεις  καθόλου, οπότε  δεν  μπορείς  να  με  αποκαλείς  άσχετο.




> Το δοχείο διαστολής είπαμε τι κάνει, παραλαμβάνει τις διαστολές. Αλλά μιας και δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ σίγουρος, πάρε και ένα link http://www.monachos.gr/forum/content...83%CE%B7%CF%82..


Χαίρω  πολύ, την  ξέρω  τη  θεωρία  για  τα  δοχεία  διαστολής. Όμως  έχω  δει  2  φορές  με  τα  μάτια  μου  συστήματα  θέρμανσης  των  οποίων  τα  καλοριφέρ  έκαναν  θόρυβο  λόγω  αέρα  και  δεν  ζεσταινόντουσαν  μέχρι  κάτω. Οι  ιδιοκτήτες  έκαναν  εξαερώσεις, αλλά  το  πρόβλημα  επανερχόταν. Και  στις  2  περιπτώσεις, τα  δοχεία  ήταν  ξεφούσκωτα. Με  φούσκωμα  στη  σωστή  πίεση  το  πρόβλημα  λύθηκε  και  τις  2  φορές. Το  μανομετρικό  ήταν  ~5  μέτρα. Σε  εγκαταστάσεις  με  ελάχιστο  μανομετρικό  (μονοκατοικίες)  το  πρόβλημα  δεν  εμφανίζεται  με  ξεφούσκωτο  δοχείο, αφού  ο  κυκλοφορητής  με  τα  0,2  bar  πίεση  που  δημιουργεί  επαρκεί  για  τη  σωστή  κυκλοφορία  του  νερού. Όλα  αυτά  σου  τα  λέω  για  να  καταλάβεις  ότι  βασίζομαι  σε  πραγματικές  εμπειρίες  και  δεν  τα  βγάζω  από  το  μυαλό  μου. Εννοείται  ότι  τέτοιου  είδους  προβλήματα  *δεν*  οφείλονται  πάντα  στο  δοχείο  διαστολής, αφού  παίζουν  ρόλο  πολλοί  παράγοντες, όπως  η  διατομή  και  η  διαδρομή  των  σωληνώσεων, η  ύπαρξη  αυτόματων  εξαεριστικών  στα  σωστά  σημεία, ο  κυκλοφορητής  κ.λ.π.



> Αν σε ένα σύστημα έχεις νερό ακόμη και με τρύπια μεμβράνη στο δοχείο, αυτό που θα αλλάξει κατά την λειτουργία του λέβητα είναι η πίεση στο κύκλωμα προς τα πάνω πάντα λόγο της αύξησης του όγκου του νερού. Αν πχ έχεις 1,5 atm θα πάει 2,5 atm ή και περισσότερο. Υποθετικά μιλάω, μιας και όλα εξαρτώνται από την χωρητικότητα του δικτύου, σωμάτων, λέβητα. 
> Όταν έχεις αέρα στην μεμβράνη του δοχείου, και εφόσον ο αέρας του δοχείου είναι στην σωστή πίεση, η μεταβολή της πίεσης της εγκατάστασης κατά την λειτουργία του λέβητα θα είναι 0,3 - 0,5 atm.


Σωστά  αυτά  που  λες  εδώ, αλλά  εγώ  μίλησα  για  την  επίδραση  του  δ.δ.  στην  πίεση  της  εγκατάστασης  και  άρα  στην  εύρυθμη  λειτουργία  αυτής.




> Τώρα το παράδειγμα που λες με τον κλειστό αυτόματο πλήρωσης, δε το καταλαβαίνω.


Αυτό  είναι  το  πρόβλημα, ότι  δεν  κατάλαβες  το  παράδειγμα  που  σου  έδωσα. Την  επόμενη  φορά  που  θα  πετύχεις  εγκατάσταση  με  τρύπιο  ή  τελείως  ξεφούσκωτο  δοχείο  και  τον  αυτόματο  να  διατηρεί σωστή  την  πίεση  (αφού  συμπληρώνει  νερό  όταν  τρυπάει  ή  ξεφουσκώνει  το  δοχείο), κλείσε  τη  βάνα  πλήρωσης  και  άνοιξε  ένα  εξαεριστικό  σε  ένα  καλοριφέρ. Θα  δεις  το  μανόμετρο  να  μηδενίζει  κατευθείαν. Με  άλλα  λόγια, προσπαθώ  να  σου  πω  ότι  το  δοχείο  λειτουργεί  σαν  αμορτισέρ  στην  εγκατάσταση, λόγω  της  μεμβράνης  που  πιέζει  το  νερό.

----------


## Gregpro

> νομίζω πως  πλέον φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι υπάρχει αέρας και ότι "ταξιδεύει" στο  κύκλωμα μου!


Ακριβώς  αυτό  που  λες. Πρέπει  ο  θερμουδραυλικός  που  θα  καλέσεις  να  βρει  την  αιτία  ύπαρξης  αέρα  και  να  την  αντιμετωπίσει. Παίζουν  ρόλο  πολλοί  παράγοντες  σε  τέτοια  προβλήματα.

----------


## invader7

Δυστυχώς έχω ξεμείνει με το 1 απο τα 3 σώματα κρυο ή χλιαρό. Η σωλήνα εισόδου είναι ζεστή αλλά το σώμα είναι κρύο. Ο κυκλοφορητής είναι στην 3ή σκάλα όπως ήταν στην αρχή τότε που ζεσταινόταν και τα 3 σώματα.

Απομόνωσα τα 2 σώματα και το κρύο σώμα ζεστάθηκε κανονικά, με το που άνοιξα τα άλλα 2 ξανά κρύωσε. Στο συγκεκριμένο σώμα έκανα εξαέρωση και έβγαλε αέρα για 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά νερό, αλλά παραμένει κρύο.

Τέλος αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως όταν απομόνωσα τα 2 σώματα πήρε 10-15 λεπτά για να ζεσταθεί το 3ο σώμα. Αντίθετα με το που τα ξανά άνοιξα τα απομονωμένα σώματα ζεστάθηκαν αμέσως μέσα σε 1 λεπτό.

Δείχνει κάτι αυτό;

----------


## @Vagelis@

δεν εχω διαβασει ολα τα 38 ποστ, αλλα εχω να προτεινω τα εξης, επειδη τα εχω αντιμετωπισει κι εγω αυτα:
(*σορρυ αν εχουν προταθει*)
1. ελεγχος (ή αντικατασταση) του δοχειου διαστολης του κλειστου κυκλωματος, απο τεχνικο.
αδειασμα του νερου του, γεμισμα με τη σωστη ποσοτητα αερα και γεμισμα με νερο ξανα εως και 1,8 max στο μανομετρο.
2. κυκλοφορητης στην τριτη σκαλα.
3. ολα τα σωματα ανοιχτα στο 99% των στροφων του διακοπτη
4. εξαερωση οταν ζεσταθει το κυκλωμα, στο ανωτερο υψομετρικα σημειο.

----------


## invader7

Καλή εβδομάδα παιδιά! Επανέρχομαι για να ενημερώσω το τόπικ, έλυσα το πρόβλημα του ήχου και της θέρμανσης του σώματος. 

Έβαλα τον κυκλοφορητή στο τέρμα και έκλεισα την μικρή βάνα/διακόπτη που ενώνει την "ροή" με την "επιστροφή", σκέφτηκα πως έτσι το νερό θα έχει μόνο μια κατεύθυνση και θα ζεσταθεί το 3ο σώμα. Όντως με το που έκοψα αυτό το πάντρεμα είχα αμέσως αλλαγή, άκουσα αέρα να φτάνει στο σώμα που ήταν κρύο και το εξαέρωσα αμέσως, άρχισε να ζεσταίνεται και δεν ξανά έμεινε κρύο μέχρι σήμερα.

Δυστυχώς τώρα παρόλο που έχω όλα τα σώματα ζεστά και δεν υπάρχει ο θόρυβος του παγιδευμένου αέρα, δημιουργήθηκε άλλο πρόβλημα. Ο λέβητας "κλειδώνει" κάθε 1-2 ώρες και θέλει reset.

1. Ο λέβητας δουλεύει για 5-10 λεπτά και ζεσταίνει το νερό
2. Σβήνει και ανάβει για να το συντηρήσει όπως πρέπει ανα τακτά διαστήματα
3. Κάποια στιγμή (όταν πιάσει θερμοκρασία ο χώρος) ο θερμοστάτης δίνει εντολή για να κλείσει η βάνα
4. Μετά απο 1-2 ώρες έχει πέσει η θερμοκρασία του χώρου και ο θερμοστάτης δίνει εντολή να ανοίξει η βάνα
5. Ο λέβητας πάει να ανάψει, δουλεύει για 1-2 δεύτερα και μετά σβήνει και ανάβει το λαμπάκι reset.
6. Μόλις του κάνω reset δουλεύει κανονικά και ακολουθεί το βήμα 1.

----------


## invader7

Ο λέβητας έχει εναν διακόπτη ρύθμισης της θερμοκρασίας, ήταν σχεδόν  τέρμα, τον γύρισα σχεδόν στην μέση και όλα φαίνεται να δουλεύουν  κανονικά. Ο λέβητας πλέον δεν θέλει reset και τα καλοριφέρ είναι  συνέχεια ζεστά ενώ πρίν κρύωναν. Ο λέβητας δουλεύει λιγότερες φορές μέσα  στην μέρα για 1-2 λεπτά περισσότερο απο ότι συνήθως και ο θόρυβος στον  κυκλοφορητή ακούγεται μόνο πριν ή μετά την λειτουργία του λέβητα και  μετά σταματάει.

----------


## invader7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, επανέρχομαι για να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Το αυτόματο εξαεριστικό που έχω στο σύστημα μου είναι αυτό

https://flamcogroup.com/ex-en/catalo...s/g+c+p+a+view

υπάρχει τρόπος να το δοκιμάσω; αν δουλεύει σωστά ή όχι;

Έλυσα το πρόβλημα μου με εξαέρωση στα σώματα, πως θα μπορούσα όμως να μάθω αν αυτό το πράγμα δουλεύει ή θέλει αντικατάσταση;

----------

